# 가삼 / 가세요



## vientito

I took a snapshot of chatting session.   I have a hard time guessing the second part

"호주 안경맞추는것도 비싸데요 ㅋㅋ 미리 안경 손질하고 기삼 ㅋㅋ"

---> 미리 안경 손질하고 기삼

My guess is "take note to repair glasses in advance"

I am guessing that 기삼 = 기사 + 임 ~기사 이다  but still the utterance seems kind of incoherent to me.  Could someone please reconstruct it in a better sentence?


----------



## terredepomme

就是가삼。 ~삼是流行語，就是～세요意思。 = 미리 안경 손질하고 가세요.


----------



## rumistar

기삼 is just typo.
He originally means "*가*삼".─ "미리 안경 손질하고 *가*삼 ㅋㅋ"
"~삼" is usually used by teens.(But My mother also use this expression, "~삼".  and sometimes I do use.)
"~삼" is not correct grammar.
We have to write 미리 안경 손질하고 가세요, 미리 안경 손질하고 가십시오, etc.


----------

